# Schöne Trails



## Bax (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es sowas schon gibt, aber ich möchte mal einen Fred aufmachen, in dem die schönsten Trails in der Region beschrieben werden.

Während einige von euch gestern in Ettlingen gefahren sind, habe ich mich mal auf Trailsuche gemacht und z.B. diesen hier gefunden:

Serpentinentrail 

Der ist zwar nicht lang, aber dafür IMHO fahrtechnisch nicht ohne. Vorsicht bei den Treppenstufen!

Im Katzenbuckel-Fred werden auch einige Trails genannt. Es wäre schön, wenn jemand davon auch ein paar Kartenausschnitte reinstellen könnte.


----------



## Levty (16. Oktober 2005)

na dann leg ich acuh mal los, mit meinem hausrunden-trail

voilá 

so, aber nur das blaue, davon sind c.a. 7km trail und 1km wechselt sich schotter mit strasse ab. man kann nunmal keinen trail haben der vom stuhl direkt runter in die stadt führt

@ bax: qualität  pur, dein ausschnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Oktober 2005)

Er ist zwar altbekannt. Aber mein Lieblingstrail ist und bleibt der den Weißen Stein runter.

Von den beiden Trails meine ich den rechten - der Linke hat aber auch seine Reize. 

Das erste Teilstück besticht durch seine Wurzeln - man kann super seine Kurventechnik üben und kriegt mortz Speed drauf.

Zweite Teilstück - vor Schranke rechts - besticht durch seine Steilkurven. Der durchgesegte Baumstumpft ist eine super Schikane (und leider der Grund, warum ich heute 15 km laufen mußte).

Das dritte Teilstück - vor dem Hochsitz links - trumpft erst mit einem sehr wurzeligen Stück auf und bietet dann eine geile Sandkurve links mit folgender Steilkurven Schikane (rechts-links-rechts-links). Die dann folgende - nicht ganz zufälligen - Rampen sind noch mal eine coole Gelegenheit die Abfahrt zu beenden, bevor es dann auf der Waldautobahn weiter geht.

Insgesamt natürlich viel zu kurz, aber verdammt schnell!

Wenn ich noch Zeit habe, fahre ich dann irgendwann rechts zum Kletterfelsen rüber. Da ist es verdammt schotterig und etwas weiter unten folgt eine technisch anspruchsvollere Abfahrt, die man nach der schnellen Abfahrt nur sehr langsam nehmen sollte! Das sind aber nicht mal 500 m - dauert aber beinahe länger als die schnelle Abfahrt ;-)

Der Serpentinentrail sieht interessant aus. Ich bin sogar manchmal in der Nähe. Meisten komme ich da am die Waldautobahn vom Königstuhl runtergeschossen, biege dann aber am Brunnen links ab. Mal schaun!


----------



## Bax (17. Oktober 2005)

@jens:

Ich habe in meine Galerie ein Karte mit dem Gebiet um den Whitestone gestellt.

Siehe hier: Whitestone

Könntest du die Trails dort einzeichnen? Du hast ja sicherlich Paint oder so was.
Für die Leute, die sich nicht so gut auskennen, wäre es eine große Hilfe. Vielleicht kannst du ja die markanten Stellen noch kennzeichnen.


----------



## Andreas (17. Oktober 2005)

Klasse Idee. Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten mal einen ähnlichen Thread aufgemacht. Ein paar Sachen könnte man auch in unseren Tour & Spotguide stellen


----------



## rückenschmerzen (18. Oktober 2005)

@jens_snej: das wäre doch gelacht, wenn am kletterfelsen schon der spass zu ende ist   

fahr mal bis nach oben...also oberster punkt. (klasse aussicht...!!!)  
dann von dort aus runter und immer rechts halten (also richtung süden). dann kommst du an einer lichtung vorbei, danach gleich wieder in den wald. nun wird es schwer dem pfad zu folgen, weil er sich verliert (wenn du willst, bin ich gerne für ne kleine runde vor der winterpause bereit   ).
es geht dann etwas wild und "schanzig" durch den wald und man kommt oberhalb der ruine heraus. danach geht es noch mal richtig bergab   . kurze knifflige passage einer weinberg-lichtung...und mit vollspeed durch eine allee-artigen abgang auf schriesheim zu
dann ist alles vorbei   und das herz klopft wie der teufel   , was wohl eher am adrenalin, als an der anstrengung liegen wird!


----------



## trelgne (18. Oktober 2005)

Falls ihr mal im Spessart Trails fahren wollt: auf www.spessart-biker.de findet ihr eine topogr. Trailkarte vom bayr. Spessart mit Fotodatenbank. Bereits 350 km Trails/Singletrails eingetragen!

Grüsse aus der MTB-Hochburg Frammersbach
Manfred


----------



## Bax (18. Oktober 2005)

trelgne schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ihr mal im Spessart Trails fahren wollt: auf www.spessart-biker.de findet ihr eine topogr. Trailkarte vom bayr. Spessart mit Fotodatenbank. Bereits 350 km Trails/Singletrails eingetragen!
> 
> Grüsse aus der MTB-Hochburg Frammersbach
> Manfred



Yeah! So muss es sein!     Das ist eine vollkommen abgefahrene Seite!


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Oktober 2005)

@ bax: Ich werde die Rute mal die Tage einzeichnen (mit GIMP).

@ rückenschmerzen: Ich habe mir schon gedacht, daß der Kletterfelsen Potential hat, hatte aber bis jetzt keine Zeit, mal richtig zu suchen. Kurz vor der Paraglideschanze geht so´n Trail sehr sehr sher steil nach oben. Ich habe mal letztens das Vortderrad draufgesetzt, um zu merken das rauf nicht geht, jdfs. nicht per Fahrrad. Aber die andere Route lasse ich mir mal gerne zeigen. Wir können ja für alle Interessierten am Wochende mal eine WitheStone- Strahlenburg Tour machen...


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Oktober 2005)

@ bax: ICh werde die Route nicht einzeichnen können. Die Karte ist zu pixelig. Davon aber mal abgesehen, ist die Route nicht verzeichnet (habe die selbe Karte in Papier). Man bräuchte eine topografische Karte nur vom Königsstuhl!

Aber wer will wird von mir geguided.


----------



## Crackerjack (18. Oktober 2005)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Oktober 2005)

Also, ich hab noch mal nachgeschaut. Mit ner Karte ist definitv nichts machbar, weil der Trail nirgends verzeichnet ist. Aber viel besser ist, daß er eine Wegmakierung hat. 

Alla: Am weißen Stein hinter den Turm. Da sind zwei Trails. Nehmt den rechten mit der Makierung x bzw. 8. Nach dem ersten Teilstück nehmt ihr dann den Weg x. Der führt den ganzen Trail entlang! Einzigste unübersichtliche Stelle ist vor dem Hochsitz, weil man da meistens zu schnell ist. Also am Hochstuhl links hoch. Ich glaube sogar daß man, wenn man dem x dann weiter folgt sogar zum Kletterfelsen kommt. Ich hab´s heute aber nicht nachschauen können, weil ich keine Zeit hatte!

Happy trail again!


----------



## Bax (19. Oktober 2005)

@jens: Schade, dass das mit der Karte nicht funktioniert. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Beschreibung.    Ich glaube, dass das ausreichend genau ist, um den Trail zu finden. Evt. werde ich da mal demnächst mit einem GPS-Gerät runterfahren und den Track aufzeichnen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Oktober 2005)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> @jens: Schade, dass das mit der Karte nicht funktioniert. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Beschreibung.    Ich glaube, dass das ausreichend genau ist, um den Trail zu finden. Evt. werde ich da mal demnächst mit einem GPS-Gerät runterfahren und den Track aufzeichnen.



Okay, wenn man so viel High Tech hat ;-) Ich kann ja auch mal Photos schießen, von den prägnanten Stellen. Aber bitte, sind das denn die einzigsten interessanten Trails hier in HD. 

Ich muß ja gestehen, daß ich selten vom Wege abweiche, weil ich mich immer so auf die Abfahrt am Weißen Stein freue. Allerhöchsten mal, wenn ich eine große Tour mache und 4 - 5 Berge hintereinander fahre...


----------



## Bax (19. Oktober 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann ja auch mal Photos schießen, von den prägnanten Stellen.


Hey, Fotos wären super.



			
				jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte, sind das denn die einzigsten interessanten Trails hier in HD. Ich muß ja gestehen, daß ich selten vom Wege abweiche, weil ich mich immer so auf die Abfahrt am Weißen Stein freue. Allerhöchsten mal, wenn ich eine große Tour mache und 4 - 5 Berge hintereinander fahre...



Genau deshalb hoffe ich, dass das hier eine schöne Trailsammlung wird und noch viele andere ihre Lieblingstrails hier beschreiben.


----------



## Levty (20. Oktober 2005)

ich mal wieder, mit der anderen seite des nekars, der thingstätte:







(das erste stück ist das hispeed stück, bis zur kurve, würde aber vorher abbremsen )


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> (das erste stück ist das hispeed stück, bis zur kurve, würde aber vorher abbremsen )



Highspeed? Probier mal die Autobahn den Zollstock runter Richtung Philosophenweg. Zur Zeit liege ich bei knapp 79 km/h. Ähhhh.... RECHTZEITIG vor der Schranke abbremsen, sonst 

A propos Trails. Am Zollstock führt natürlich auch ein Trail runter - der auch rauf sehr viel Spaß macht. Ich finde ihn persönlich aber zu ruppig. Einfach zwischen den Bänken und der Hütte durch und in den Wald rein. Die letzten 20 Meter sollte man dann langsam tun, weil da ein extremes Gefäll kommt. Ich hab´s schon mal mit dem Gesicht befahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. Oktober 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Highspeed? Probier mal die Autobahn den Zollstock runter Richtung Philosophenweg. Zur Zeit liege ich bei knapp 79 km/h. Ähhhh.... RECHTZEITIG vor der Schranke abbremsen, sonst



autobahn, ja da kann ich auch viel posten, aber es geht hier um TRAILS, und find du mal n geschmeidigeren und schnelleren (mit HT) trail   

also, wenn ihr wollt poste ich noch paar trails aus der pfalz

greez, killuah1


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Oktober 2005)

Naja, damit kann ich natürlich nicht dienen! Aber cih glaube ich kenne den Trail. Ist ganz cool. Einzigstes Problem: Achtung Japaner on the road ;-)

Ist halt rund um den Philosophenweg, da muß man immer tiersch aufpassen. Wenn ich den Zollstock-Trail runter komme und dann über den Philosophenweg muß, ernte ich auch immer böse Blicke.   

Wobei manchmal muß man auch freundlich grinsen und nen kleinen Bunny hinlegen, wenn man mal wieder für ein Familienalbum herhalten muß


----------



## dominik-deluxe (22. Oktober 2005)

hallo
habe auch was zu bieten:  

vom weißen stein aus die rechte trail runter(wenn man vom turm aus schaut).
immer der trail entlang bis (sind 4 abschnitte (abschnitte werden unterteilt durch schotterwege- überquerungen)) man an einer schotterwegkeuzung endet (ein schotterweg von links einer von rechts verlaufen zu einem zusammen) (wegpunkt 1.) also immer gerade aus weiter. dem schotterweg immer folgen, an der nächsten wegteilung links oder rechts - egal. dann direkt an dem punkt wo die wege wieder zusammen laufen, kommt links der trail der zur schauernburg runter geht (wegpunkt 2.). es ist eine kreuzung mit 4 schotterwegen (2 "von hinten" aus der richtung von der man kommt, und zwei die fast geradeaus (etwas nach links und rechts abbiegen) wenn man geradeaus (leicht links weiter fährt und dann die nächste rechts in den wald abbbiegt (ist ein etwas unscheibarer weg) kommt man zum trail zur strahlenburg.

weg zur schauernburg:
man fährt immer dem trail nach, wenn man nach den 2 abschnitt beendet hat und auf dem schotterweg ist, kommt rechts so eine kleine verwucherte einfahrt (durch ein bachbett).danch gehts kurz hoch danch(es liegen 2 baumstämme im weg ) wieder immer dem trail folgen. wenn man abschnitt 4 hinter sich gelassen hat steht man fast vor der schauernburg auf einer schotterweg kreuzung (wegpunkt 3.1).

-wenn man direkt runter möchte (richtung dossenheim) dann den nächsten trail runter (ist direkt über dir keuzung drüber) und ... immer gerade aus.(wegpunkt 3.1.1)

-wenn man zur strahlenburg möchte dann direkt nach der trail ausfahrt rechts(schotterweg). nächste trailausfahrt links. sobald der 1 abschnitt vorüber ist kann man geradeaus (über die bodenwellen die trail direkt runter richtung schrießheim nehmen (wegpunkt 3.2.1),
oder, weiter richtung strahlenburg (imer gerade aus, an den weinbergen auf dem asphalt entlang.) dann links runter richtung strahlenburg (sichtkontakt)über den parkplatz bis(wegpunkt 3.3.).
direkt vor die tore der strahlenburg, rechts die(anfangs(5 stufen)) treppe dann immer weiter bis zur staße.

weg zur stahlenburg:
(bei wegpunkt 2.) es ist eine kreuzung mit 4 schotterwegen (2 "von hinten" aus der richtung von der man kommt, und zwei die fast geradeaus (etwas nach links und rechts abbiegen) wenn man geradeaus (leicht links weiter fährt und dann die nächste rechts in den wald abbbiegt (ist ein etwas unscheibarer weg) kommt man zu einer weiteren kreuzung (wegpunkt 2.1).es geht rechts um den berg herum (auch auf die selbe trail). an der nächsten trail kreuzung rechts ab.
(oder: links (hoch) über den berg( auf die höchste spitze des steinbruchs, mit aussicht) dazu immer gerade aus fahren und immer hoch. um auf die eigentliche trail zurück zu kommen ca. 70m zurück und links ab (von dem gipfel kommend) bei der nächsten trail kreuzung rechts ab .)

nun immer dem trail geradeaus folgen. an der hütte (mit zwei serpentienen, vorsicht 2. serpentiene für einsteiger nicht leicht) vorbei. die nächste serpentiene auch ausfahren und immer geradeaus runter. an der nächsten kreuzung( nach dem 2. abschnitt) wahlweise rechts(hinter der bank) auf den trail, oder schotter bis zur nächsten traileinmündung (direkt vor der rechtskurve) dem trail links folgen. (über den nächsten schotterweg drüber)immer dem trail entlang. bis zum parkplatz der stahlenburg dann direkt vor den toren der strahlenburg rechts die(anfangs(5 stufen)) treppe dann immer weiter bis zur staße.

das wars nicht leicht zu beschreiben(hoffe es reicht zu finden) bei fragen pm.
(karte im anhang(ist leider zu groß)in meiner galerie:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/190528/size/big/cat/500/page/1)

ich übernehme keine haftung für das was ich hier (recht-) schreibe(obwohl der trail richtig geil ist)  

grüße 
dominik


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Oktober 2005)

@ dominik-deluxe: Ich glaube irgendwann mußt Du mir den Trail am Klettefelsen mal ziegen. Die vier Teilstrecken vom WhiteStone Trail sind mir einfach zu kurz.


----------



## Levty (26. Oktober 2005)

friedrichspfad (endet in rohrbach, fängt bei bierhelder hof an)
1. serpertine
2. man kann einige (heute hab ich 5 geschafft) sprünge einbauen, natürlich keine DH flüge, aber so gescheite, halben meter hohe, und 1-2 meter weite. richtig angenehm!


----------



## backfire (27. Oktober 2005)

Anbei ein von mir gerne benutzter Weg vom Königstuhl nach unten:

Königstuhl über Leopoldstein--->Drei Eichen--->Blockhaus--->Sprunhöhe--->Speyrerhof

Die Verbindung zwischen Drei Eichen und Blockhaus geht auf der rechten Seite der Strasse entlang, hatte dort scheinbar kein GPS Signal.

ein schöner Trail


----------



## Andreas (27. Oktober 2005)

Am Hirschkopf bin ich mal zufällig auf einen genial (preparierten) Trail gekommen. Ich habe leider keine Bilder oder Karten. Der Trail liegt aber teilweise auf dem Vogesen Wanderweg und bietet einige Steilkurven. Zwei halsbrecherischen Spungrampen ( ca. 2m hoch ) wurden als Abzweig aufgebaut.


----------



## rayc (27. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Am Hirschkopf bin ich mal zufällig auf einen genial (preparierten) Trail gekommen. Ich habe leider keine Bilder oder Karten. Der Trail liegt aber teilweise auf dem Vogesen Wanderweg und bietet einige Steilkurven. Zwei halsbrecherischen Spungrampen ( ca. 2m hoch ) wurden als Abzweig aufgebaut.



Du meinst kurz von Weinheim (von Norden auf den roten Balken)?

Hey, das ist der erste trail der nicht bei HD liegt   

Hast den alten Thread mit Trails noch zur Hand ?

ray


----------



## Andreas (28. Oktober 2005)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst kurz von Weinheim (von Norden auf den roten Balken)?



Ja genau. 



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, das ist der erste trail der nicht bei HD liegt



Ist aber von Heidelberg ein Katzensprung.   



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Hast den alten Thread mit Trails noch zur Hand ?



Meinst Du den hier   
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=126587

Der ist eigentlich noch gar nicht sooo alt.


----------



## Bax (29. Oktober 2005)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Serpentinentrail
> 
> Der ist zwar nicht lang, aber dafür IMHO fahrtechnisch nicht ohne. Vorsicht bei den Treppenstufen!



Zur Ergänzung: Schwieriger ist nur das erste Stück bis zu den Stufen und dem breiteren Weg. Danach kann man es auf weichem Nadelwaldboden so richtig abgehen lassen. Keine Steine, keine Wurzeln, nur an einer Stelle liegt ein Baum quer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (13. November 2005)

Schön?

Ich hab da was schön schweres gefunden. In Doessenheim am Hauptweg (führt zum Weißen Stien) relativ weit unten. Der Trail hat sogar einen Namen: Steiniger Niauer.

Ich würde mal gerne wissen, wer den fährt, ohne danach/ dabei zu fluchen. Trotz 140mm Federweg (vorne und hinten) hat mich der Trail heute so richtig durchgeschüttelt - die Flüche waren noch bis Schriesheim zu hören!!! 

Also, wer zeigt´s mir, wie´s geht???


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. November 2005)

Und noch einer. Und dieses Mal handelt es sich echt um ein Sahnestück aus dem Heidelberger Gebiet. Der Trail ist eher flach gehalten, hat immer nur ganz kurze Anstiege und Abstiege (+/- 20 hm). Dafür ist er echt schön gelegen und technisch teilweise anspruchsvoll. Also, entweder was für Absteiger oder Könner. Teilweise muß man Bäche oder andere Hindernisse überwinden. Am Schluß geht rechts ein Serpentinen Trail hoch, den ich das letzte mal nicht geschafft habe (Gruß an meine Doppelbrückengabel). Wenn man den Trail so weiterfährt, wie ich ihn eingezeichnet habe, wird man am Ende mit einer schönen Treppenabfahrt belohnt. ACHTUNG: im Herbst verdammt rutschig!

Bin auf Resonanz gespannt.

Ach ja: rot ist der Trail, blau eine evtl. Anfahrt.


----------



## easymtbiker (21. November 2005)

@jens: jajaja, ich hab mein postfach schon geleert... warum passen da nur 100 mails rein, ist ja nach 5 tagen schon voll....  
den trail kenne ich, heisst bei mir unterer höhenweg, 100hm drüber gibts nochmal einen, der eigentlich auch teil meiner tour hätte sein sollen und anschliessend in den 20 serpentinen endet
netter weg, an 2 stellen schieb ich aber lieber.... höhenangst.... ok, die steilwand hat nur 30m , kann aber schon reichen.....


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. November 2005)

Keine Ursache mit den PMs   

Mhhh, wenn sogar Du absteigst würde ich vorschlagen wir schnappen uns mal den Bodo und den Lev und lassen die vorfahren. Danach packt uns der Ehrgeiz 

Den Serpentinentrail muß ich auch mal fahren, wenn ich wieder Zeit habe. Aber nur ABWERTS!


----------

